# Good Torch For Dog Walking



## custard (9 Jan 2016)

I'm looking for a smallish, pocketable torch. Doesn't have to be particularly bright, but want something that ekes the batteries out and has a broad spread of light rather than a narrow beam. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## sitefive (9 Jan 2016)

I have many flashlights and would say this is probably the best you can get, using it for walking dog as well
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Flashligh ... SwEeFVE3ss

Its suuuuuuper bright,with good spread as well, not the usual tat that you get in shops, takes rechargable 18650 batteries which lasts quite a long time , and you can just always recharge them, and you have hands free all the time.
Good source for thoose 18650 batteries are old laptop batteries when dismantled, and usually means free since just about everyone has some near useless laptop battery lying around.


If you want one that is really small, go to homebargains they have for £0.99 I think 9led flashlight ,takes 3x aaa batteries ( already supplied) and its actually decently bright as well and of good quality!


----------



## Rhyolith (9 Jan 2016)

If your in the UK this is a good site for torches generally: http://www.torchdirect.co.uk

The Led Lenser P3 is a good small light, uses 1 AAA and lasts a good while on it... at 16 lumens its not very bright though. Really it depends how clearly you need to see, 16 is enough for me walking down a flat path in the woods (I have 20/20 vision). If your walking somewhere rough (likely to trip) or have poor eye sight I would recommend over 100 lumens. 

Led lenser seem the best make of torch all round, excellent beam quality and you can adjust the focus on most of them to suit your needs (make the beam wider or narrower).


----------



## sitefive (9 Jan 2016)

Rhyolith":240z8r2x said:


> If your in the UK this is a good site for torches generally: http://www.torchdirect.co.uk
> 
> The Led Lenser P3 is a good small light, uses 1 AAA and lasts a good while on it... at 16 lumens its not very bright though. Really it depends how clearly you need to see, 16 is enough for me walking down a flat path in the woods (I have 20/20 vision). If your walking somewhere rough (likely to trip) or have poor eye sight I would recommend over 100 lumens.
> 
> Led lenser seem the best make of torch all round, excellent beam quality and you can adjust the focus on most of them to suit your needs (make the beam wider or narrower).



Sorry to burst your bubble but
the £0.99 torch from homebargains will be much much much brighter than that your suggested shiny cowpat for 15x higher price.
the headlamp in my first post has around 800-1000 real lumens (even tho its marked at 2000 ) and will light up all the pathway nearly as bright as in day.


----------



## Penny (9 Jan 2016)

Two birds, one stone:







http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ancol-Poo...oop-Bags-and-Refills-Bags-Black-/231242066206


----------



## Lons (9 Jan 2016)

I bought 4 of these for around a fiver each including rechargable battery and charger. kept 2 and gave the others to the kids. Very bright and zoomable from pinpoint to flood. They are on continuously starting at 99p, just have to bid carefully. They were delivered very quickly and perfect for dog walking.

There are a number of sellers

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2200LM-Zoomab ... 1350095931

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351350095931

BTW, I also have a 99p torch from homebargains but either it was a Friday model or different type 'cos it was rubbish and I threw it in the bin :roll:


----------



## Rhyolith (9 Jan 2016)

Its not just about getting maxium lumens for as little as possible is it? 

Firstly any metal torch that costs as little as 99p is going to have cut corners... meaning either the product itself is badly made or its been mass produced in China at horrendous enviromental and human cost. 

Led Lensers are good quality and made in Germany, thats my reason for recommending them.

I also have a collection of torches going from 16 - 1600 lumens and I find i end up using the lower brightness torches far more because they are easier on the eyes... but that totally depends on what you need... if your doing search and resue 1600 lumens or over is great.


----------



## marcros (9 Jan 2016)

i got a couple of these

http://www.mountainwarehouse.com/campin ... ?cl=PURPLE

surprisingly bright, seem to last well.

I have always been a maglight man in the past, but needed something when i was in town. Lenser was mentioned to me but i was in a little rural place so grabbed the mountain warehouse one which was on a similar offer at the time.

to be honest, i don't think that there is that much between most of the led torches at a price point these days. sometimes too much choice is as bad as too little, particularly for non professional use.


----------



## Robbo3 (10 Jan 2016)

I have a number of LED torches from the 99p shop (now Poundland) & they all work brilliantly. Not only are they cheap, but because they are LED the batteries hardly ever run down.
When I cycled to work, some 5 miles, the LED lamps on my bike lasted for over 5 years without putting new batteries in.

A mini keyring LED torch was enough to allow woodturning club members access to their vehicles avoiding some deep puddles when the outside lights failed to work.


----------



## mind_the_goat (10 Jan 2016)

Well, I gave up using a flash light for dog walks years ago, I realised it's worth putting up with the poor vision on really dark nights for the first 10-15 mins while eyes adjust properly. When walking in woods I found the shadows from my torch downright scary. I do however carry my phone which has a light brighter, but more focused, than any torch I have. I may occasionally use this on very muddy or unfamiliar routes. Really recommend not using one at all though.

Adding a light to the dog collar might be more useful to see where you dog has got to.


----------



## 8squared (10 Jan 2016)

My missus has a lenser p3... which surprisingly at 16 lumens (i think) is quite bright and more than suitable.

If like me you want to see everything around you a lenser p7 £40 and 200 lumens will blind everyone.


----------



## Bm101 (10 Jan 2016)

Good range of headtorches here Custard. Small enough to stick in your pocket and petzl quality. You'll pay a bit more though but worth it IMO it's assured quality. I've had one for years, can't fault petzl, I use their gear for rope access and I wouldn't use anything else, market leaders.
http://m.petzl.com/en/Sport/Lighting?l=INT#.VpItG8unzqD


----------



## Eric The Viking (10 Jan 2016)

I've got a Smart Lunar 35 Lux LED bicycle light. 

It's obsolete now, I think, but it's fully waterproof, uses two AA batteries (last over a year), has two constant brightness settings (and the stupid flashing one), and has become my general pocket torch as it's so small and convenient. I put electrical tape round the seal, as it once came open when I dropped it, but it gets used for all sorts of stuff, such as DIY, and even checking for lost nuts and bolts on the floor (hold it horizontal at floor level and scan like a lighthouse).

There are a lot of LED bike lamps and many are really good. They have to be waterproof and pretty robust, so worth a look, I'd say.

E.

PS: I used to do a lot of caving, & have a lot of Petzl kit. They weren't my first choice for lighting, as other (British!) brands were better, but those have largely fallen by the wayside now, whereas Petzl lighting has flourished, so they can't be all bad. Worth a look if you have the funds, but also look for other LED caving lamps - none will be cheap because of build quaity and light output, but they have to work in one of the worst environments possible. Also see Oldham & Ceag mining headlamp LED conversions (The Oldham headpiece is THE classic underground, fully waterproof lamp, and still my favourite, although the original lead acid batteries, now obsolete, were heavy and horrible).

PPS: Caving lamps usually have at least two modes: Lighthouse-type beam and wide angle. The bike lamp is a good compromise, still a bit narrow, but wider than an old-fashioned torch with a reflector.


----------



## custard (10 Jan 2016)

Penny":286io5ce said:


> Two birds, one stone:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ancol-Poo...oop-Bags-and-Refills-Bags-Black-/231242066206



Thanks everyone for your great suggestions...this is the one I'm going for, hopefully this torch won't get pinched for any other tasks and will stay put by the dog leads!


----------



## RobinBHM (10 Jan 2016)

Surprisingly there is a forum dedicated to torches!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com

These are good torches, albeit not the cheapest: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00QAHI4RS/r ... BAE3&psc=1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/LED-Lenser-P7-2 ... fenix+pd35


----------



## sitefive (10 Jan 2016)

custard":mg8rclvd said:


> Penny":mg8rclvd said:
> 
> 
> > Two birds, one stone:
> ...



you will be disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Penny (10 Jan 2016)

sitefive":1k8jgpc6 said:


> custard":1k8jgpc6 said:
> 
> 
> > Penny":1k8jgpc6 said:
> ...




Don't know why. Mine is perfectly good for walking the dogs down a dark country lane and in a dark piece of scrubland.


----------



## dickm (10 Jan 2016)

The Lidl copy of the Petzel head torch is a good compromise for dog-walking and for jobs in murky corners. Dunno when they will next be in, but will certainly buy one or two more to keep around house, car etc..
But don't look at your dog when wearing one - eye glow looks really scary  .


----------

